#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Second Round Seat Allotment Result: CSAB- NEUT 2014

## amos.0119

*Second Round Seat Allotment Result: CSAB- NEUT 2014

*
Central Seat Allocation Board has declare the result for second round Counselling for supernumerary seats(only for candidates from Andaman and Nicobar, Arunachal Pradesh, Assam, Daman and Diu, Dadar Nagar Haveli, Lakshadweep, Meghalaya, Manipur, Mizoram, Nagaland, Sikkim, Tripura)


To Check Result: http://csab.nic.in/Neut2014/neutchoi.../ResultR2.aspx





  Similar Threads: JEE Mains 2016 JoSAA Third round seat allotment result announced CSAB 2014: Institute wise Allotment of Seat: fourth round CSAB 2014 Round 2 Allotment of Seat Result

----------

